# Machete/cartle/raider 2011



## thegreatone222 (Dec 18, 2010)

I got the 

Ride Machete 2011
Burton Cartel 2011
K2 Raider BOA 2011

let me know what you guys think, my aim:
All mountain, aim at park when im with friends who can hit it (im getting more comfortable with jibbin and can spin 360 on kickers)

***QUESTION***: My boots are squeakin when i lean in my bindings, mostly like in my heel, is this bad or normal.. i think the heel is slippin up a little and i tightend it all the way (i am wearing size 10 boots in a medium cartel bindings)


----------



## boarder27 (Sep 9, 2010)

Pretty sure there are three different settings for the heel strap on that binding. You should probably adjust it to a spot where it properly holds your boot down in the heel cup.


----------

